

The reality of the OUYA console doesn’t match the hype - zmanji
http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-reality-of-the-ouya-console-doesnt-match-the-hype-why-you-should-be-skehttp://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-reality-of-the-ouya-console-doesnt-match-the-hype-why-you-should-be-ske

======
eslachance
Correct link: [http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-
reality...](http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-reality-of-
the-ouya-console-doesnt-match-the-hype-why-you-should-be-ske)

Previous Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4235443>

